# Backed up new from iCloud but it says it can’t install Amazon Flex app.



## RickCMC (Feb 4, 2017)

Says since I didn’t download it on the App Store I have to install it manually. Any idea how to re-download the app?


----------



## uberstuper (Jan 2, 2016)

Go to my files/ downloads and in the search bar type the word .. signed.. the Amazon logo will come up click on it and you should be good to go . Hope this helps


----------



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

Or, go to the Flex site under FAQs they have the link to re-download the app...
https://flex.amazon.com/faqs/&tag=ubne0c-20


----------

